# Solved: Word: Indent when numbering reaches 100



## Azzy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi, I'm having a problem in Word. When I am creating a numbered list and my numbers reach 100, the words get pushed about the space of a tab key press to the right. As if it's being indented.

Here's an image to explain:










Is there any way to stop this? Thank you!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Try changing your numbers from left-aligned to Centered (Format, Bullets and Numbering, Customize, Number Position).


----------



## Azzy (Jan 18, 2007)

Fantastic - it worked like a charm. Thanks buddy!!


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Or even better. Move the bottom little triangle on the horizontal ruler a little to the right. The reason you have the problem is because 100 exceeds where you have the ruler, so Word's only choice is to go to the next tab.

Courtney sends....


----------



## Azzy (Jan 18, 2007)

Courtneyc said:


> Or even better. Move the bottom little triangle on the horizontal ruler a little to the right. The reason you have the problem is because 100 exceeds where you have the ruler, so Word's only choice is to go to the next tab.
> 
> Courtney sends....


Thanks for the reply, but I tried that and it didn't do anything at all for me. I messed with those triangles a bit but to no avail. Thankfully, the other method worked.

Thanks to both of your replies!


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

You have to select the entire document before you make the change. (Alt-A, forgot to mention it.)

Courtney


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I tried both - the tab settings are what makes it jump, for the default in Bullets and numbering sets text a tab away from the numbers. You can go into the advanced settings and mess around - select the whole document first - but if you are happy, just enjoy!


----------

